# Motorola procesors.



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello
. Maybe someone knows something about these processors.
I'm interested in what they have gold content ..


----------



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone who knows anything about them ... :?:


----------



## Palladium (Sep 24, 2012)

How about a bottom shot?


----------



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 24, 2012)

So I'm interested in the content of these processors.
I was looking for information on them but there is nothing special.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 24, 2012)

They sell for over $100.00 a pound with all gold legs. I am pretty sure that they
have a gold plate on the bottom.


----------



## mls26cwru (Sep 24, 2012)

they are under the classification of 'Motorola/foreign gold cap chips' on boardsort.com... assuming they have a gold bottom, which i believe they do.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 26, 2012)

They go in the box with Intel 486 and i960 cpus with gold bottoms. All run about the same yields.

Steve


----------



## zahmitokersokenson (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips on the topic.


----------

